# Dead(fx) KOT



## chongmagic (Mar 11, 2020)

Haven't gotten the knobs on yet still deciding what to put on it.

All the clipping switches are front mounted. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## joelorigo (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice! How does it sound? 
I recently finished the Rullywow Queen of Bone


----------



## Barry (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 12, 2020)

Both looking good.  Let's see the front, don't be shy.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice gutZ.


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 12, 2020)

Here's the front. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## TheSin (Mar 13, 2020)

joelorigo said:


> Nice! How does it sound?
> I recently finished the Rullywow Queen of Bone
> View attachment 3425


Nice! I’ve built 2 of these. Got em when the pcb’s were still $12. I used the correct diodes on both as it looks like you did too. They sound killer, especially w my Strat!


----------



## joelorigo (Mar 13, 2020)

TheSin said:


> Nice! I’ve built 2 of these. Got em when the pcb’s were still $12. I used the correct diodes on both as it looks like you did too. They sound killer, especially w my Strat!



I haven't tried a Strat yet. Just a Les Paul and an P90 SG. So many thing to mess with - trimmers and dip switches. I did compare it to the actual King of Tone that I have. They are very similar.


----------



## joelorigo (Mar 13, 2020)

The front of mine


----------



## joelorigo (Mar 13, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Here's the front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the top mounted switches. Did your design have them instead of the DIP switches or did you modify that yourself?


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 15, 2020)

joelorigo said:


> I like the top mounted switches. Did your design have them instead of the DIP switches or did you modify that yourself?



The board had them setup that way.


----------

